# 3 questions related FSW



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Dear experts,
I have got 3 questions.
1. I am new to Canada immigration. I have my done IELTS. Now waiting for my job code to open in April/May. I know there are number of activities to be completed before applying. Can you please advise what and all activities to be done or make it ready. I know education qualification to be assessed by WES. What else I have to do?
2. Do we need to submit Birth certificate for WES education assess? 
3. How much points I will get for my English? my IELTS score is: 6.5 in all modules.
Is it 4*4=16 or 3*5+1*4=19.
I bit confused from their site.
Please clarify.

Thanks
Faslu


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

How do you know your "job code" will be on the list if its even updated at all?


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> How do you know your "job code" will be on the list if its even updated at all?


I am an IT professional so job code:
2173 - Software engineers and designers


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

faslu said:


> I am an IT professional so job code:
> 2173 - Software engineers and designers


Exactly my point. It is very possible that job code won't be available when the next round opens. It changes every year.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

faslu said:


> Dear experts,
> I have got 3 questions.
> 1. I am new to Canada immigration. I have my done IELTS. Now waiting for my job code to open in April/May. I know there are number of activities to be completed before applying. Can you please advise what and all activities to be done or make it ready. I know education qualification to be assessed by WES. What else I have to do?
> 2. Do we need to submit Birth certificate for WES education assess?
> ...




The government's website should tell you all of this.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Exactly my point. It is very possible that job code won't be available when the next round opens. It changes every year.


Liam - I know this job might not be listed. So but I am taking a chance. Once it is open it will be too late to all these activities. I am eager to wait for reply especially for my questions #1 and #2


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

faslu said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> 3. How much points I will get for my English? my IELTS score is: 6.5 in all modules.
> Is it 4*4=16 or *3*5+1*4=19*.
> ...



It is 19 points.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Documents required by WES: WES - Required Documents

Documents required if you can apply for Federal Skilled Worker visa:
Applying as a Skilled Worker (but this can change in a couple of months)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

faslu said:


> I am an IT professional so job code:
> 2173 - Software engineers and designers


Which doesn't answer his question - how do you know it will be on the list?


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

colchar said:


> Which doesn't answer his question - how do you know it will be on the list?


HI Colchar,
I think there is some confusion in my wording.
By "Number of activities to be completed" I meant that the education qualification assesment, Birth certificate arragement, Experience certificate etc


"Software Engineers and Designers - 2173" is the job I am fitting in. In 2013, this is not listed at all. In case if it is opening in 2014, I would like to apply for it and make it ready all the document before that. In case not opening in 2014 my money spent for education assessment I will wait till 2015.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

I would suugest you to go through Canada government immigration website thoroughly. This website will clarify all your doubts. Read all instructions and check out which forms to be filled.
Be prepared with assessment, experience letter, certificate of duties and responsibilities from your current and past employer, past salary slips etc..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

faslu said:


> HI Colchar,
> I think there is some confusion in my wording.
> By "Number of activities to be completed" I meant that the education qualification assesment, Birth certificate arragement, Experience certificate etc
> 
> ...



I understood. My point was how do you know it will be open in '14, '15, or ever again?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Wait and see.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

colchar said:


> I understood. My point was how do you know it will be open in '14, '15, or ever again?



I have absolutely no idea, it will be open in 2014 or 2015 etc. But assume in case if it is opening in 2014, so at that day onwards I cannot run for the documents, so would like to be ready with the all documents in advance. The documents(experience certificate, birth certificate)will not be useful if the my job is not listed in 2014, in that case I may have to use it for some other Country migration,also money spent for WES assessmet will become waste. That's ok for me.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You already know what documents are required (at this time), if you read what I said before:


EVHB said:


> Documents required by WES: WES - Required Documents
> 
> Documents required if you can apply for Federal Skilled Worker visa:
> Applying as a Skilled Worker (but this can change in a couple of months)


Or am I missing something and was that not your question?


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

EVHB said:


> You already know what documents are required (at this time), if you read what I said before:
> 
> 
> Or am I missing something and was that not your question?


Dear EVBH- you (already )exactly answered my questions #1 and #2 and I have already got answer for question #3 from JGK. Thank you very much both


----------

